# Red Basti's for Sale?



## Frogs 'n' Things (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi All,
I happened upon a female red basti. Anyone happen to have a male available?
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

how red do you want? i have a orangeish red or a orange avail / both callin . im in cny pm if interested


----------

